

The Smarter Science of Slim: What the Actual Experts Have Proven About Fat Loss  - Splines
http://thesmarterscienceofslim.com/

======
contravert
I can't say anything about the book itself, but from a cursory glance, the
website has very little actual content, and is almost entirely marketing fluff
for the book itself.

------
Splines
A co-worker recently launched the website for his upcoming book. I'm not the
working-out type, but I can appreciate the scientific approach to weight-loss.

